# Options for Getting Ethernet to my Home Theater Setup



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone could help a networking novice with some options to get reliable internet connectivity to my home theater setup. I'm intrigued enough by DECA, and feel I understand it's general concept, I'm just unsure of how to implement it.

Here is my setup, as I can best put together verbally.

Slimline3 dish
SWM8 splitter outside
SWM PI inside in front of an HR24-200 in basement home theater room
HR21-700 in upstairs bedroom
R22-200 (HD-DVR through software update) in main floor kitchen
H23-600 in main floor living room
Comcast cable modem (Motorola SBG900 wireless gateway) in upstairs office (this room is wired with Comcast coax)

No ethernet is readily available anywhere else in the house except for what can come out of the modem to a router.

I'm open to any and all suggestions, and sorry I'm so inexperienced that you'll probably have to start at square one with me. My main objective is to somehow tie my Panasonic plasma, Panasonic Bluray player, Denon receiver, XBOX360, and HR24 obviously to a reliable network for streaming HD, Pandora, etc.

If it helps, I'd certainly be willing to relocate the H23-600 from the living room (as it is VERY seldom used) to the office, if that will help anything for the DECA and being close to the modem/router. But is that feasible if that room is fed off of the Comcast coax?!

Thanks for any and all help, I appreciate the huge resources these forums are.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like a call to DirecTV to get the "connected home" upgrade is a good place to start.
This would get the DECA networking going, "and then" it sounds like you'd need to add another BB DECA running to an ethernet switch so you can feed the: Panasonic plasma, Panasonic Bluray player, Denon receiver, XBOX360,
The HR24 already has an internal DECA.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

A very simple solution for me is using powerline adaptors. They work perfectly for my internet connected home theater equipment, including DirecTV DVRs, TVs and Blu-ray players.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Captain Spaulding said:


> A very simple solution for me is using powerline adaptors. They work perfectly for my internet connected home theater equipment, including DirecTV DVRs, TVs and Blu-ray players.


Since they use the house wiring, results vary a lot.
Some have good results because they're on the same circuit, while other don't because they're not.


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like a call to DirecTV to get the "connected home" upgrade is a good place to start.
> This would get the DECA networking going, "and then" it sounds like you'd need to add another BB DECA running to an ethernet switch so you can feed the: Panasonic plasma, Panasonic Bluray player, Denon receiver, XBOX360,
> The HR24 already has an internal DECA.


Thanks so much for the information. A few questions, and **warning**, I'm about to show my lack of networking knowledge.

If I go the route of the "connected home" setup, which would introduce the DECA network, along with an additional BB DECA for the home theater equipment, I would assume the ethernet from that 2nd BB DECA would go straight to the switch? But how does the DECA network talk to my home network? Wouldn't I need a DECA to tie straight to my modem/router? Or does that take place through the "connected home" setup, and all Directv coax is essentially capable of passing ethernet with a DECA hooked up?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jedorf said:


> Thanks so much for the information. A few questions, and **warning**, I'm about to show my lack of networking knowledge.
> 
> If I go the route of the "connected home" setup, which would introduce the DECA network, along with an additional BB DECA for the home theater equipment, I would assume the ethernet from that 2nd BB DECA would go straight to the switch? But how does the DECA network talk to my home network? Wouldn't I need a DECA to tie straight to my modem/router? Or does that take place through the "connected home" setup, and all Directv coax is essentially capable of passing ethernet with a DECA hooked up?


I'm sure this would all make more sense with a drawing, but...

The idea here is to have DirecTV install the DECA networking [so you're using the coax for this] and have them install the Cinema Connection Kit, which bridges/connect the DECA networking to your router/home network.
Then you add another CCK [you'll need to do this yourself] that breaks the coax networking back out to ethernet, so you can then add a switch, and connect the other devices.
So:
internet/home network --> DECA ---all your DirecTV receivers and --> DECA --> ethernet to your "other stuff".


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with VOS on this one. CALL DIRECTV and let them get DECA installed. It will be worth the money in the long run and probably save you tons in frustration costs! :lol: Then you can come back here and get VOS's suggestions about getting the other equipment needed for your other gear.


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm sure this would all make more sense with a drawing, but...
> 
> The idea here is to have DirecTV install the DECA networking [so you're using the coax for this] and have them install the Cinema Connection Kit, which bridges/connect the DECA networking to your router/home network.
> Then you add another CCK [you'll need to do this yourself] that breaks the coax networking back out to ethernet, so you can then add a switch, and connect the other devices.
> ...


I think I follow. So, get Directv out to do a Whole Home, which will include them installing a CCK to bridge the DECA to my home network. Then, the 2nd CCK or BB DECA that I add, will be in front of the HR24 via a splitter to break the coax back out to ethernet, and run over to a switch to hook all my components up.

I'm learning, sorry........ :eek2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jedorf said:


> I'm learning, sorry........ :eek2:


No, I'd be sorry if you weren't. :lol:


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

jedorf said:


> I think I follow. So, get Directv out to do a Whole Home, which will include them installing a CCK to bridge the DECA to my home network. Then, the 2nd CCK or BB DECA that I add, will be in front of the HR24 via a splitter to break the coax back out to ethernet, and run over to a switch to hook all my components up.
> 
> I'm learning, sorry........ :eek2:


This would be one way to do it. However, it would seem that by going that route, you're now crossing your DECA (Whole Home) cloud with your regular network (that you would run your X-Box, etc. from). So, for instance, if you were playing an online game on your X-Box in the basement, and your wife was watching something in the bedroom that was recorded on the basement reciever, I can see you having issues. As both of these activities are running on the same network.

Perhaps another method would be to get one CCK to bridge your DECA network, then get a regular wireless bridge for the rest of your components. In this setup, your performance is only limited by your modem bandwith, not by other activities running on your DECA network. After running MRV on my regular network, I definitely had some issues when doing other things. Isolating the DECA network helped. Just my two cents.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

vict said:


> This would be one way to do it. However, it would seem that by going that route, you're now crossing your DECA (Whole Home) cloud with your regular network (that you would run your X-Box, etc. from). So, for instance, if you were playing an online game on your X-Box in the basement, and your wife was watching something in the bedroom that was recorded on the basement reciever, I can see you having issues. As both of these activities are running on the same network.
> 
> *Perhaps* another method would be to get one CCK to bridge your DECA network, then get a regular wireless bridge for the rest of your components. In this setup, your performance is only limited by your modem bandwith, not by other activities running on your DECA network. After running MRV on my regular network, I definitely had some issues when doing other things. Isolating the DECA network helped. Just my two cents.


While sharing bandwidth can be a problem, it really comes down to how much, and if one MRV stream is going, there's plenty of DECA bandwidth left, and wireless is really only a good option for the DECA to router link.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

I certainly know better than to argue with VOS :nono:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Too bad they don't have a Wireless DECA Bridge.

I have 2 WRT600N Wireless Gaming Adapters for sale cheap if you need to use them.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Too bad they don't have a Wireless DECA Bridge.
> 
> I have 2 WRT600N Wireless Gaming Adapters for sale cheap if you need to use them.


Pre-DECA legacy?


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> While sharing bandwidth can be a problem, it really comes down to how much, and if one MRV stream is going, there's plenty of DECA bandwidth left, and *wireless is really only a good option for the DECA to router link.*


Would I have some feasible options if I went the wireless route? And more importantly, would that be reliable and consistent? I've just assumed that avoiding wireless was the way to go, but if it's a decent option for bridging the DECA to the router, maybe that would be a suitable option?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jedorf said:


> Would I have some feasible options if I went the wireless route? And more importantly, would that be reliable and consistent? I've just assumed that avoiding wireless was the way to go, but if it's a decent option for bridging the DECA to the router, maybe that would be a suitable option?


I'm using the wireless CCK to bridge between the DECA networking and my router. This works well because when you're downloading from the internet, [one my connection is slower] it goes into a buffer as such, and if a packet is missed, then it's requested to be sent again.
This doesn't work with streaming, as there is very little "ask again" time, before it has to be ignored for the streaming to continue.
You can use it to link to your DECA, but it isn't going to help much going the other direction to bridge to your other devices, so the BB DECA and a switch would be better.

After re-reading your first post, a wireless CCK might work for you, but going with the DirecTV install, would mean they run a coax to your office [most likely] and hardwire a DECA to your router.
A possible upside to this might be you're set to add a receiver in your office later if you so felt.


----------



## cenastyle (Jan 21, 2011)

Let me ask a question, as it relates to this situation. I'm in a similar situation to the OP, where there isn't an option to run ethernet throughout the house and I'm tired of having my wireless drop out in the middle of using a networked device. 

A few times in the past, I've just unplugged the ethernet cable from my D* box (the one coming out of the DECA) and plugged it directly into my Blu-Ray player. Since I have the CCK, I have gotten internet access to that new device with just a quick menu change from wireless to wired setup. 

Here's the question...couldn't I just take that ethernet at each of my D* DECAs and run it into a switch then back out to my D* box and other devices at that TV? I haven't tried it yet, but, was wondering if there would be any issues with going this route?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cenastyle said:


> Let me ask a question, as it relates to this situation. I'm in a similar situation to the OP, where there isn't an option to run ethernet throughout the house and I'm tired of having my wireless drop out in the middle of using a networked device.
> 
> A few times in the past, I've just unplugged the ethernet cable from my D* box (the one coming out of the DECA) and plugged it directly into my Blu-Ray player. Since I have the CCK, I have gotten internet access to that new device with just a quick menu change from wireless to wired setup.
> 
> Here's the question...couldn't I just take that ethernet at each of my D* DECAs and run it into a switch then back out to my D* box and other devices at that TV? I haven't tried it yet, but, was wondering if there would be any issues with going this route?


While this is COMPLETELY UNSUPPORTED, you mean something like this:


----------



## cenastyle (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes...so, I'm assuming it works, just not officially?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cenastyle said:


> Yes...so, I'm assuming it works, just not officially?


"Shall we say" if there is ever a problem with MRV, you'll know the first thing to remove. :lol:


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm using the wireless CCK to bridge between the DECA networking and my router. This works well because when you're downloading from the internet, [one my connection is slower] it goes into a buffer as such, and if a packet is missed, then it's requested to be sent again.
> This doesn't work with streaming, as there is very little "ask again" time, before it has to be ignored for the streaming to continue.
> You can use it to link to your DECA, but it isn't going to help much going the other direction to bridge to your other devices, so the BB DECA and a switch would be better.


In my setup, the DECA cloud (MRV, VOD, TV Aps) is isolated to coax. I have three blu-ray players that we mainly use for streaming netflix/Amazon. One is hardwired from my router. The other two are connected via wirless n bridges, and seem to perform OK, even streaming high def stuff, but Netflix will usually start in SD until it builds a bit of a buffer then switch over to HD.

I guess one of the main reasons i went this route, is because I already had the bridges, and didn't really want to split the coax to add another DECA at each reciver to bridge the blue rays


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> After re-reading your first post, a wireless CCK might work for you, but going with the DirecTV install, would mean they run a coax to your office [most likely] and hardwire a DECA to your router.
> A possible upside to this might be you're set to add a receiver in your office later if you so felt.


If they're installing a CCK, why would they need to run coax to his router? Isn't the CCK really a wireless bridge from the router to the DECA cloud? Sorry, I have a BBA, not a CCK, so maybe my understanding of what this does is wrong.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

vict said:


> If they're installing a CCK, why would they need to run coax to his router? Isn't the CCK really a wireless bridge from the router to the DECA cloud? Sorry, I have a BBA, not a CCK, so maybe my understanding of what this does is wrong.


The "term" CCK, has two different devices:
1) the old BB DECA
2) The new wireless (BB) DECA.

The installers may not have the wireless on the truck.

Wireless is the self install CCK off the website, which works with or without DECA.


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks again to all for the help and feedback. I'll get DirecTV out here asap, as I certainly like the idea of having the office wired for DirecTV, along with Comcast. I'll report back when I get it all up and running. Or, actually, probably before, as I'm sure I'll need some more guidance. Thanks again!


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

8-way splitter(does it have a green label) has 3 free ports?









this power inserter is with your HR24?








------------------------------------------------------------
you get a wireless-cck and hook it up to your 8-way splitter(green label)
and connect the wireless-cck to your wireless network









or you find a way to use the wired broadband deca(ethernet from router
plugged in and coax from 8-way splitter(green label) plugged in probably the best
situation if you plan to have all these devices on ethernet connecting to the internet








------------------------------------------------------------
get 3 decas off ebay but plug the ethernet from the deca into a switch(in the places you want
to connect other devices via ethernet than just the box) and then plug another ethernet in the
switch and into your directv box and then connect the rest of your devices

you leave the hr24 alone because of the built-in-deca

picture of deca:








------------------------------------------------------------
everything listed here can be had for around $50 on ebay if you use the wired
broadband deca or a little more if you get the wireless-cck
*please correct me if i'm wrong or further simplify it for him,
but i really don't see him connected all these wired devices to his
deca cloud and than just using a wireless-cck to get back to the router (whether directv installs it or not)
i would think he should definitely use the wired broadband deca if at all possible
*


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rtm said:


> please correct me if i'm wrong or further simplify it for him, but i really don't see him connected all these wired devices to his deca cloud and than just using a wireless-cck to get back to the router (whether directv installs it or not)
> i would think he should definitely use the wired broadband deca if at all possible


Not exactly sure what here is wrong or needs correction, "but" the wireless CCK will be faster than the internet connection, so it won't be the bottleneck.
If the traffic was say between computers and moving files, then hardwired would make more sense.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Not exactly sure what here is wrong or needs correction, "but" the wireless CCK will be faster than the internet connection, so it won't be the bottleneck.
> If the traffic was say between computers and moving files, then hardwired would make more sense.


I was thinking if he used some type of DLNA/AirPlay on the receiver for music or the xbox or blu-ray that the wireless CCK might not be that great if its close to the outside of the house and only getting maybe 50mbps if that.

sounds like his wifi router is from comcast it might not even be wifi-n or am i missing something


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rtm said:


> I was thinking if he used some type of DLNA/AirPlay on the receiver for music or the xbox or blu-ray that the wireless CCK might not be that great if its close to the outside of the house and only getting maybe 50mbps if that.
> 
> sounds like his wifi router is from comcast it might not even be wifi-n or am i missing something


"I'm sure" anyone could overload a network, but if it's coming off the internet, the wireless CCK won't be the limiting factor.
Now if there's a lot of other traffic from the home network passing through the wireless hop, there could be problems, but music wouldn't be it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This may be a bit off topic, but how well WiFi works can make a difference.

Here's what they look like here [right now]:










As you can see there are many networks.

Now to look a bit closer to see who's using what channel of the 2.4 GHz band:










Want to guess which one I'm using? :lol:


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Want to guess which one I'm using? :lol:


2Wire199 you turned the power up to 100%? Wait no your Machu_Boom with the most free space

Is that the networks around you? I'm the only network here  just me and my 2.4 and 5ghz

What program is that though I've only ever used http://tools.meraki.com/stumbler


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rtm said:


> 2Wire199 you turned the power up to 100%? Wait no your Machu_Boom with the most free space
> 
> Is that the networks around you? I'm the only network here  just me and my 2.4 and 5ghz
> 
> What program is that though I've only ever used http://tools.meraki.com/stumbler


The power level is: Default: 400 mW

This software comes from: http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> The power level is: Default: 400 mW
> 
> This software comes from: http://www.metageek.net/products/inssider/


Your Machu_Boom though?

I have all the channels to myself


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rtm said:


> Your Machu_Boom though?
> 
> I have all the channels to myself


I'm the 2Wire199.
One of the things I like are the readings in dBm.


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

Rtm said:


> 8-way splitter(does it have a green label) has 3 free ports?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a SWM8 outside (not green label) with 5 open ports. The power inserter is with my HR24, yes. Neither are very close to the router in the house, which is capable of b/g/n wireless. I have a wired DECA and a green label 2-way splitter on hand that was ordered several weeks ago to attempt this on my own.....


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

jedorf said:


> I have a SWM8 outside (not green label) with 5 open ports. The power inserter is with my HR24, yes. Neither are very close to the router in the house, which is capable of b/g/n wireless. I have a wired DECA and a green label 2-way splitter on hand that was ordered several weeks ago to attempt this on my own.....


What DECA of those 3 pics do you have?


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

"Rtm" said:


> What DECA of those 3 pics do you have?


Last, bottom picture....the white DECA box.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang Dorf, is that you, why didn't you just call/text me. I can get you up and running if you still need help. I wired Carlson's whole house for this stuff after his fire, I'm sure I can get you up and running.


----------



## jedorf (Jan 23, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> Dang Dorf, is that you, why didn't you just call/text me. I can get you up and running if you still need help. I wired Carlson's whole house for this stuff after his fire, I'm sure I can get you up and running.


Text sent!


----------

